# Fleece sticking to paws???



## Luna2012 (Oct 14, 2012)

So I just switched my bedding from Aspen Shavings to fleece, but when i saw her walking around i noticed that her paws are sticking to the fuzzies in the fleece. Does this mean i need to trim her claws? They are a bit sharp but not long or anything. She is around 8 weeks and sometimes drags her feet when she is sleepy, would that be the cause? I really don't want to have to switch back to Aspen it was really messy :?


----------



## Luna2012 (Oct 14, 2012)

Kinda need some advice before she wakes for the night.... :?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Fleece fuzz sticking to her paws and nails won't hurt her.  If they don't look too long, I wouldn't worry about it, but definitely keep an eye on the length for nail trimming. Fleece is much better for her than aspen, so I'd definitely recommend staying with it.


----------



## Luna2012 (Oct 14, 2012)

Alright thanks you defiantly put my mind at ease  just got her on Friday so am new to hedgie owning :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, definitely normal to worry about everything when they're new! If you haven't already seen it, I definitely recommend checking out this book - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html It's written by LizardGirl, one of our mods on here, and it's free to download. It's a fantastic resource for new and old owners, and contains a ton of information and pictures, all well organized.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a little battery-powered defuzzer(?) that my mom gave me, she's had it since I was little. It has a covered blade that removes pilling from sweaters and stuff, and a little compartment that catches all the fuzz it picks up. I love it! I use it on my liners after they come out of the dryer, mostly because pill-y fabric annoys me, not necessarily because it annoys the little guy. I thought I've seen them for sale before, but I can't remember where; if anyone knows, please post, I wouldn't mind having a backup!

EDIT: found some on Amazon.com under 'fabric shaver,' but nothing in Canada yet


----------



## nudrat (Dec 16, 2014)

A hedgehog needs at least 4 sq. ft of space to live. Think about it, they have the wheel and the hut, then they need room to run around and for food and water bowls. Just because you see people using aquariums does not mean that they are good to use.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No one said anything about using aquariums in this post so I'm not sure what you're talking about.



nudrat said:


> A hedgehog needs at least 4 sq. ft of space to live. Think about it, they have the wheel and the hut, then they need room to run around and for food and water bowls. Just because you see people using aquariums does not mean that they are good to use.


----------



## Gingerrella (Oct 30, 2014)

I used a stone I have called a "sweater saver" that I have to take care of any pilling on Molly's fleece. She likes to dig in her snuggle sacks when she is getting comfy and going to sleep, and when she gets up she usually has little fleece bits on her quills. I just pull them off and she doesn't seem to mind. But that stone has definitely helped alot.


----------

